
Trudeau in self-isolation as wife Sophie Grégoire tested for new coronavirus - pseudolus
https://www.theglobeandmail.com/canada/article-trudeau-in-self-isolation-as-wife-sophie-tested-for-new-coronavirus/
======
bloopernova
Piggy-backing off this, does anyone have any tips for navigating the news when
there's a large undercurrent of panic beneath the surface?

I get that the news has the motto of _if it bleeds, it leads_ but I also need
to know the major events occurring in the world.

Personally I've been trying to view the news as something that is more panic
inducing in such a trying time. I've tried to recognize that the language
being used is coming from people who may be just as scared as anyone else, and
that feeds into a self-reinforcing loop.

I've also found that reading Reddit's comments are anxiety-inducing, so I've
tried to stick to the study-and-facts-only subreddit:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/COVID19/](https://www.reddit.com/r/COVID19/)

~~~
j88439h84
> I also need to know the major events occurring in the world.

I'm curious what line of work you're in which requires you to know all that.

~~~
bloopernova
That's my concession to my nature. I want to know all the things happening
around the world, and have since I was young. I decided to try to temper it,
rather than deny it outright.

------
pseudolus
More from CBC: [https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/covid19-premiers-
coronaviru...](https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/covid19-premiers-
coronavirus-1.5495001)

------
Tiktaalik
Opposition Leader of the NDP Jagmeet Singh also in self-isolation because he
hasn't been feeling well.

~~~
aldoushuxley001
NDP no longer the official opposition, so it's not quite accurate to refer to
Jagmeet Singh as the Opposition leader anymore.

~~~
elchief
well, he's a leader of an opposition party. just not the Official Opposition

~~~
7177Y
In Canadian politics "opposition leader" implies leader of the "official
opposition", which has a meaning significantly different than simply not the
party in control of parliament.

~~~
dogma1138
It’s not only in Canadian politics but in most parliamentary republics.

The US doesn’t have a direct equivalent but the closest one would be the
minority leader.

------
anigbrowl
The Brazilian communications minister tested positive for Coronavirus last
night too, raising questions about both Jair Bolsonaro and more importantly,
President Trump and VP Pence, with whom he was staying at Mar-a-Lago last
weeked (along with several other high level people).

Edit: this isn't a rumor, and seems extremely relevant.
[https://thehill.com/homenews/administration/487244-trump-
say...](https://thehill.com/homenews/administration/487244-trump-says-hes-not-
concerned-by-brazilian-coronavirus-case)

~~~
HarryHirsch
What that the reason why the President looked to worried last night? Or was it
that he has his meeting with the representatives from all major banks just
before, and they explained to him that you cannot fix a real-world crisis with
virtual money?

~~~
lowdose
Worried? Chaos is the new cocaine.

